
Slack down? - uncoder0
Slack down at our office anyone else having issues. Looks like it&#x27;s IRC fallback time...
======
sciurus
Yes.

[https://status.slack.com/2018-08/8bbc893ea50d37d9](https://status.slack.com/2018-08/8bbc893ea50d37d9)

[https://twitter.com/SlackStatus/status/1030128896362958849](https://twitter.com/SlackStatus/status/1030128896362958849)

------
tcarn
HN is quickly becoming a universal status monitor for any major website. First
place I came to go and check.

~~~
wiremine
It's funny because it's true.

That said: is there a status aggregator anywhere?

~~~
onwchristian
Down Detector:
[http://downdetector.com/status/slack](http://downdetector.com/status/slack)

------
ajiang
Yes. Since you (and I) can't be as productive while Slack is down, here's some
fun non-work reading:

1) Story of Paul Le Roux: Former programmer, former criminal cartel boss and
informant to the US DEA. [https://magazine.atavist.com/the-
mastermind](https://magazine.atavist.com/the-mastermind)

2) How Anna Delvey Tricked New York's Party People
[https://www.thecut.com/2018/05/how-anna-delvey-tricked-
new-y...](https://www.thecut.com/2018/05/how-anna-delvey-tricked-new-
york.html)

3) Seven Days of Heroin: This Is What An Epidemic Looks Like
[https://www.cincinnati.com/pages/interactives/seven-days-
of-...](https://www.cincinnati.com/pages/interactives/seven-days-of-heroin-
epidemic-cincinnati/)

------
LinuxBender
Yes. Their status page caught up a few minutes later. [1]

[1] - [https://status.slack.com/](https://status.slack.com/)

------
ptman
Maybe consider [https://matrix.org](https://matrix.org) and
[https://riot.im](https://riot.im) instead. Apparently hosted matrix services
are just around the corner if you don't want to maintain your own server

------
stijnbe
I wonder how Slack internally communicates while they are down.

~~~
chris72205
Probably HipChat

~~~
syshax
I was thinking IRC :D

------
danieka
It's indeed down.

EDIT: [https://status.slack.com/](https://status.slack.com/)

------
artur_makly
finally we can all do some deep work ;-)

------
throwaway8287
I for one welcome an early day off!

------
markbnj
Yes, down for us as well.

